# security in an open truck bed



## thom (Nov 3, 2006)

I drive a utility body one ton dually. Holds an awful lot.

Just had a door on a house kicked in a couple days ago. They got a compressor, airless sprayer, compound miter saw... And of course they trashed the door, jamb, trim.


----------



## L&B Enterprises (Jul 26, 2007)

I live in a relatively small town. I am in the market for a 12-14' enclosed trailer to haul everything in. I may put something like "Dog waste cleanup service" on the side to keep thiefs away.:whistling


----------



## Tmrrptr (Mar 22, 2007)

I always used a van, because of snow & rain, but I'm sure it helped w theft prevention. Bad for sheet goods, but I had 'em dropped.

Now I use a pickup w shell. Still have big loads delivered.
Don't like the pickup w/shell, because whatever u want is trapped up near cab and I don't have side windows that open,

Always wondered about using a 5ft section of chain link fencing between two fence posts, locked down over my normal? load of tools...
r


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 22, 2007)

All the vans, pick up caps and window tints and locks only keep honest people honest. I have spent years working in NYC and north jersey, people will rip you off if they want. Ever see a kid shove a screwdriver in the side of the license plate holder of a van and the door open as he pulls out the driver, it takes just that long. Companies I have worked for offer street people a bottle at the end of the day to watch the trucks. Hell they will kill for a forty. I worked on a job in newark and actually saw one EC buy back his drills from some scumbag at lunchtime. I try and park in the indoor lots to give security half a chance. I had a brand new chop saw taken out of a van right in front of a police precinct, the back window had been popped out, maybe one of the cops getting off duty. I will agree that the Knack boxes are the best, if you pry up on the lid of other brands the spot welds break off the lock holders. I have been told by most contractors I worked for that theft in the city is just another part of doing business. I tried holding back the tip of a Hilti with a pair of linemans to fire a stud at a guy breaking into one of our company vans from the fourth story of a building and the bang was ok but the stud looked like a cartoon just falling out of the barrel. Sorry just venting, I have taken it personal when my company trucks have gotten ripped off.


----------

